# Motorhome Specials Livorno - Corsica €99 return



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno a tutti,
Just booked my ferry to Barcelona, with
www.grimaldi-ferries.com
No specials on this route  
Still low season fare 4 adults+7m. camper/outside cabin @ €651 not bad.

I noticed they were offering motorhome fares Livorno or Civitavecchia to Porto Vecchio in Corsica @ €99 round trip.

Go to the above site, and click on the GB flag.You then click on 'special offers' button.
N.B. that in English, they call a motorhome 'caravan car' and they describe the routes as
Rome - Porto Vecchio from Civitiavecchia
Leghorn - Porto Vecchio from Livorno.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Eddied,

Seems like the price of 99Euros doesn't include passenger fares which for 2 adults come to 72Euros each way.

This amounts to 243Euros return.

Moby Line from Genova to Bastia works out at about 236Euros for roughly the same dates.

Have you any idea which is the better crossing?

Genova is slightly nearer the UK so we may book with them.

Many thanks for an excellent post.


----------



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Correction Moby Lines costs 256Euros. But the money saved in not having the extra distance to travel to Livorno probably make it worthwhile.


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi There KellyW

In answer to your question, living out there for best part of the year as I do, then I would opt for the Genova route.
The savings are approximately 250 km in fuel costs and the tolls on the Autostrada :? 

Enjoy

The Yeti


----------



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, Yeti, we've just booked up Moby Lines.


----------

